# Who's on the Maersk Wind?



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

jrubens said:


> *Well, it turns out that I am actually on the Maersk Wind with y'all. BMW ED says that this is the first time they have ever had a New Jersey port car be put on the wrong boat and sent to California. Oh joy, I'm unique.
> 
> They're going to tell the VPC that the car has the highest priority and arrange for a car carrier to truck it east as soon as it clears customs and VPC.
> 
> I'm not so thrilled about this, but there's not much I can do. I do wish they had investigated when my dealer first called, because there might have been time to rectify the problem and get the car on the right boat. *


Sorry to hear that! But welcome to the Maersk Wind club!

At least you've got a nutty story to tell. :dunno:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *Well, it turns out that I am actually on the Maersk Wind with y'all. BMW ED says that this is the first time they have ever had a New Jersey port car be put on the wrong boat and sent to California. Oh joy, I'm unique.
> 
> They're going to tell the VPC that the car has the highest priority and arrange for a car carrier to truck it east as soon as it clears customs and VPC.
> 
> I'm not so thrilled about this, but there's not much I can do. I do wish they had investigated when my dealer first called, because there might have been time to rectify the problem and get the car on the right boat. *


Now what would have happened if you hadn't been tracking your car? It would have arrived in California and received the usual low priority service that ED cars get? It's a good thing you were vigilant! Too bad you had to be.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Well, you're right, I do now have an interesting story. Joseph said that while they have had West Coast cars wind up in New Jersey, they have never had East Coast cars wind up in California. 

Unfortunately, this will delay the selling of my current 325i, which I would really like to get rid of.


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm on it as well. Anyone know if you can pick up the car at the VPC? I wouldn't mind driving it up the coast.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

dizuel said:


> *I'm on it as well. Anyone know if you can pick up the car at the VPC? I wouldn't mind driving it up the coast. *


 If only... :rofl:   :bawling:

All joking aside, welcome aboard.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Shameless bump.

ONE MORE WEEK!!

:freakdanc


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

So when does the estimated delivery date show up in the owner's circle? Not that it matters since mine still shows ready for delivery or something to that effect.


----------



## SDDennehy (Jan 7, 2003)

For answers to many of your questions check out the "Who's on the Carmen" post, we all went through the same agony. I hopefully get mine next Friday!:angel:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Thanks. Found some info after going through most of the 9 pages of the thread!!  

It would be nice if I got the car by mid-July so I can take it on a long weekend getaway I'm planning for my wife's bday.


----------



## MysticBlue (Jun 20, 2003)

*I'm there!*

Thanks for all the info guys...the internet can be pretty amazing sometimes. I didn't take ED, but found myself on this thread anyway, and was able to find my car. It's on the Maersk Wind, going to Rasmussen BMW in Portland, so I assume it will be unloaded in Tacoma on Juy 1st. Estimated delivery was August 1st. Don't know why it took so long...it sounds like some who ordered in May have already got theirs. Rasmussen said something about an allotment of only so many cars per month and that was as soon as they could get it. Anyway, it's nice to know it's on it's way and maybe might be here a little early. Don't see why it should take a month to get from Tacoma to Portland. Has anyone heard about a waiting list on ZHPs now?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Welcome mystic. That makes 6 of us on the Maersk.

I don't know about their being a waiting list. Since the ZHP is a 330i option I guess it should only depend whether or not there is an allotment available? :dunno:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

People keep asking me if I have my car yet and I want to beat them senseless.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

:rofl: oh man!! I know exactly what you're saying.. hey!!
I also get this one alot: "... I thought you said that you were picking your car up in Germany...??!! Why don't you have it yet??!!..."

As if I can packed the f**king car into my suitcase  

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

That's sort of what the customs guy asked me.

"I went to Germany to pick up a car," I said.

He scanned my customs declaration form and replied, "Well, I don't see it here."

As if I'm going to declare a $40,000 car on a customs form as if I'm carrying it with me.

Then the other customs agent chimed in claiming he knew about European Delivery and "How much did you save? Did you do the one of the vacation packages? The reason I ask is because I want to do one for a 5 Series."

Customs guys in LA are a weird bunch.

I'm sure you know them all by name now, beewang. :tsk:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

How about JUST coming back from vacation and those knowing you went and picked up a car in Europe asking if you drove the car to work so they can check it out?!?!? Did they think I drove it back to the states?? :rofl: I'll give them some slack since no one knew about ED until I went and did it.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I had the same problem, Marcel. Right after returning, people wanted to know if they could have a ride in the new car...


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

"Why do you have to pick it up in Santa Barbara?"


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *I had the same problem, Marcel. Right after returning, people wanted to know if they could have a ride in the new car... *





Chaaaosss said:


> *"Why do you have to pick it up in Santa Barbara?"
> *


LOL!!:rofl: :rofl: :thumbup: I see we're all in the same boat It seems that when you tell others that you're going to Germany to pick up your car, they just don't pay attention and figure that those of us ED guys are bunch of rich elitist :eeps: 

only if they knew.....

beewang


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

I did have one person suggest that I have the car flown back to the states. He figured that it would cost about $2k. In retrospect, Bee....


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Owner's Circle now says en route... to where, I am not sure.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Chaaaosss said:


> .......It's like some really amazing dream that I woke up from a while ago and I'm still hoping it's true.
> 
> This is ridiculous. For those people considering doing ED every year, I commend you. I would go absolutely insane. I want a new car...


ROFLMAO :rofl: oh man!! you crack me up Chaaaosss!! :thumbup:

Look... seriously... you need to get a book and read so you take your mind off. :angel: The thicker the book the better!! War and Peace is prime choice  Otherwise the wait will drive you Nutcking Futz!!

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> It's like some really amazing dream that I woke up from a while ago and I'm still hoping it's true.


The car payments should make it all too real for you buddy (assuming you didn't pay cash ... and if you did will you adopt me). :rofl:


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> The car payments should make it all too real for you buddy (assuming you didn't pay cash ... and if you did will you adopt me). :rofl:


 I try not to think about that.

I just FREAK OUT. :banghead: Le Freak? :banana: C'est chic. :clap:

Goooo VPC. Go Go!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> All I can say is "Wow."
> 
> You'd think maybe they'd give you something other than an apology. While I understand they're probably still within that 6-8 week period, seems like it'd be nice if they threw some goodies your way.


Don't worry, Chaaaosss, they did throw something my way to compensate me for the lost time and worry (and Harms' screw up). I just don't want to reveal what it is because I don't want to jinx anything. But, I'm satisfied.

Owners Circle says the car is at the Preparation Center and gives an estimated arrival date of 7/11 to my dealer. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

jrubens said:


> Owners Circle says the car is at the Preparation Center and gives an estimated arrival date of 7/11 to my dealer. I'll believe it when I see it.


Why do you get an ETA and I don't.  Doesn't matter anyway knowing how inaccurate the OC is. Anyway my dealer responded with "The car is on my availability list without a ETA to dealer. So I can't give you a day as yet." 

Anyone from this ship pick up their car yet???


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> Why do you get an ETA and I don't.


I don't have an ETA either. Where does this mysterious date live on the Order Tracking page?


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> I don't have an ETA either. Where does this mysterious date live on the Order Tracking page?


Look under the 'order details' part. It's hidden in there. I don't know why they don't display it more prominently when its available.

Mine says tomorrow. Any guess as to how faast the dealer can have it ready? I am having an alarm put in, and they have to do one minor repair.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Here? :dunno:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Never mind. It just updated. Estimated delivery date of 7/12. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> Never mind. It just updated. Estimated delivery date of 7/12. I'll keep my fingers crossed.


cruz, where does the date appear?


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Well, let me recant. Although OC says that the estimated delivery date is 7/11, Michelle of the ED Dept. called me this morning and said that the car will be at my dealer on Monday or Tuesday. She cannot tell from her computer system whether it is on the truck yet, but it has completed repairs, been released from the VPC and is at least sitting on the trucking pad ready to go.

Chaaaosss, the estimated delivery date shows up on the Review Order Details page between the name of your dealer and the model description. But, if it doesn't list even the category, then the car is still at VPC and has not been released. When released, the estimated delivery date category appears.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

jrubens said:


> Well, let me recant. Although OC says that the estimated delivery date is 7/11, Michelle of the ED Dept. called me this morning and said that the car will be at my dealer on Monday or Tuesday. She cannot tell from her computer system whether it is on the truck yet, but it has completed repairs, been released from the VPC and is at least sitting on the trucking pad ready to go.
> 
> Chaaaosss, the estimated delivery date shows up on the Review Order Details page between the name of your dealer and the model description. But, if it doesn't list even the category, then the car is still at VPC and has not been released. When released, the estimated delivery date category appears.


Oh WOW. 7/11. I hope that doesn't really mean Monday.

Good news about your car tho. Quick turnaroud it seems... once they figured out what the hell was going on.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Chaaaosss said:


> Oh WOW. 7/11. I hope that doesn't really mean Monday.


I was browsing the Carmen thread and it doesn't look like the Estimated Delivery date is accurate at all.

To back up this claim, I called the ED number and they say only that it's being worked on and that they have no idea when it'll be finished. I guess it hit the port (she said "port" -- I have no idea if she MEANT to say the VPC) on July 3rd (seems a little late) and that it's just being worked on. Not really a good sign if my dealer would be receiving my car tomorrow.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I called the ED this morning. She couldn't tell me much except it was still at the VPC and arrived on June 3rd. She was estimating that I would get the car around the same time next week. She also had no indication of any repairs that had to be made and to see my dealer and they'll take care of it.  

Oh well. Even though we are getting anxious it has been well worth it and we'll be reunited with our vehicles soon ... eventually ... one of these days. :tsk: 

Here you go Chaaaosss -


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

And now my Order Tracking reads 7/18/03 as the EDD.

Wow. I want to break something. I really, really want to break something. 

That's a Saturday. :banghead:


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, my "Estimated Delivery Date" has come and gone - and no car has arrived at my dealer. My delivery date has not changed, either. Alas I have resigned myself to next week. I have no plans for it this weekend, but I do for next weekend...


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

Looks like no one got lucky this time around.

Maybe I _will_ go ahead and pick up War and Peace...

... and another book.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

My date also changed to 7/18/03. That's a Friday Chaaaosss ... starting to lose track of time now, huh?


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> My date also changed to 7/18/03. That's a Friday Chaaaosss ... starting to lose track of time now, huh?


 :eeps:


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> :eeps:


 

BTW, you new sig kicks ass. Too damn funny.


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

The W&W website lists when the cars are offloaded, but then they still have to clear customs, of course.

My understanding from Michelle of the ED department is that BMW only knows when the car clears customs, which in my case was July 3rd. Once it clears customs, it is at the VPC in line to be processed.

So, if they say that your car is at the port, that means VPC.


Interestingly, Michelle said that the ED department had heard of the W&W website recently. I told her that I had gotten a lot of information from bimmerfest and she asked me for the URL.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

jrubens said:


> I told her that I had gotten a lot of information from bimmerfest and she asked me for the URL.


That's like inviting her to the treehouse! Ack! :yikes:

Maybe I should change my signature. :eeps:


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

Sorry guys, hate to rub it in: Just picked up car from dealer yesterday. Put on almost 700 miles to bring it home. Almost got pulled over by a CHP on I-5S bet/ Stockton & Fresno. Sheesh, I wasn't even speeding! WTF did he follow me for?  :tsk: :loco:
Anyways, I made it home this morning and I'm dead tired. Will have to wait until tomorrow or tonight to wash car. The front now is full of sun-dried bugs.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Congrat 3or5er! Looks like you are the first on this board to pick up from the Maersk Wind.

Better wash those bugs off asap!!


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

cruztopless said:


> Congrat 3or5er! Looks like you are the first on this board to pick up from the Maersk Wind.
> 
> Better wash those bugs off asap!!


Yeah, congrats.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

3or5er what dealer did you pick up your car from?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

cruztopless said:


> 3or5er what dealer did you pick up your car from?


L.A. to Medford is about 680 miles (geez!! wonder how i know that!!  ). Based on his statement, I am guessing that he picked up the car here in my hometown 

Damn anti-social bastard!  should've said something so we can met for lunch or grab a beer or something :thumbup:

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> That's like inviting her to the treehouse! Ack! :yikes:
> 
> Maybe I should change my signature. :eeps:


Well, Chaaaosss, BMW is already monitoring the site, according to other posts I've seen. Hopefully, they'll start monitoring W&W so mis-deliveries like mine don't occur again.


----------



## 3or5er (Nov 26, 2002)

beewang said:


> L.A. to Medford is about 680 miles (geez!! wonder how i know that!!  ). Based on his statement, I am guessing that he picked up the car here in my hometown
> 
> Damn anti-social bastard!  should've said something so we can met for lunch or grab a beer or something :thumbup:
> 
> beewang :bigpimp:


LOL! Bernard, I AM anti-social. :bigpimp: But I thought you just have a fake address in Medford so you never pay sales tax. I'm considering buying a cheap condo in Vegas so in the future I can rightfully claim "the car was stored in my Vegas home the last 90 days". 

Marcel, Chaaooss, thanks, and I hope you guys get your cars soon. Believe me it's worth the wait. I just washed all the dead bugs off and man, I never felt so good washing cars.  I'm wondering if the low mileage (21 miles) at dropoff had anything to do with my quick VPC turnaround. :dunno:


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok, it's now D(delivery)-day+4, and there is no sign of my car, Owner's Circle is still showing 7/10/03 (better yet, I can't access my Order Status page), and my dealer is not returing my calls.

Paranoia will set in soon.

3or5er's delivery is a good sign that the cars are actually in the state of California and this isn't a big conspiracy.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

dizuel said:


> Ok, it's now D(delivery)-day+4, and there is no sign of my car, Owner's Circle is still showing 7/10/03 (better yet, I can't access my Order Status page), and my dealer is not returing my calls.
> 
> Paranoia will set in soon.


Welcome to the third ring of hell. It's a bit warm here.



> 3or5er's delivery is a good sign that the cars are actually in the state of California and this isn't a big conspiracy.


There's something fishy going on here. Maybe 3or5er's in on the scam.  Who knows what they do at that damn VPC. He makes an interesting point that since he barely touched his car in Europe, maybe as a result they put it on the fast track. I'd be curious to see if mileage on a car has anything to do with it. Seems like beewang (who I don't believe puts many miles on his cars in Europe) always gets a fast turnaround. Come to think of it, people with lower mileage *do* seem to get their cars faster. If that's actually the case, this _is_ a damn conspiracy. :rofl:

I'm just hoping for this weekend. That's all I ask. Really. Just give it up already, you know?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

Chaaaosss said:


> There's something fishy going on here. Maybe 3or5er's in on the scam.  Who knows what they do at that damn VPC. He makes an interesting point that since he barely touched his car in Europe, maybe as a result they put it on the fast track. I'd be curious to see if mileage on a car has anything to do with it. Seems like beewang (who I don't believe puts many miles on his cars in Europe) always gets a fast turnaround. Come to think of it, people with lower mileage *do* seem to get their cars faster. If that's actually the case, this _is_ a damn conspiracy. :rofl:
> 
> I'm just hoping for this weekend. That's all I ask. Really. Just give it up already, you know?


Well I put on almost 1900 miles so I guess I'm screwed.  My dealer told me an ETA of the 18th but that's just as reliable as the OC ETA which probably comes from the same source. I just want it by this week so I can use it next week when I take my wife out for a weeklong getaway. Let's all think positively and put out positive vibes!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

As of 2:45 p.m. today, Michelle of the ED department reported that Waggoner's Trucking's GPS System identified the truck carrying my car as being in Houston.

My salesman e-mailed me at 5:48 p.m. that Michelle had just called him to confirm that the car would arrive at the dealership first thing tomorrow morning. My salesman reports that the M steering wheel should be installed and the car cleaned for delivery by 1:00 p.m. I'm going to try to get there by 3:00 p.m. (or earlier, as work permits).

It's almost here. It's almost real.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

jrubens said:


> I'm going to try to get there by 3:00 p.m. (or earlier, as work permits).
> 
> It's almost here. It's almost real.


Yay! :thumbup:  :eeps:   :bawling: :angel:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

Totally Yay. I ordered the CD changer from Steve Diamond (the guy at Cutter never got back to me with a price) and it will be here Wednesday. I may install the european alarm this weekend.

Then, I just have to decide about the clear bra (and whether I want to drive to Atlanta to have it installed or not).

Yay!


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

jrubens said:


> Totally Yay. I ordered the CD changer from Steve Diamond (the guy at Cutter never got back to me with a price) and it will be here Wednesday. I may install the european alarm this weekend.
> 
> Then, I just have to decide about the clear bra (and whether I want to drive to Atlanta to have it installed or not).
> 
> Yay!


That's great news Josh! Those positive vibes are working already.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

jrubens said:


> Totally Yay. I ordered the CD changer from Steve Diamond (the guy at Cutter never got back to me with a price) and it will be here Wednesday. I may install the european alarm this weekend.
> 
> Then, I just have to decide about the clear bra (and whether I want to drive to Atlanta to have it installed or not).
> 
> Yay!


 I want to order the Bluetooth kit, myself. Not sure about the best way to go about it. A friend of mine is in London (or I hope he's still in London) but if he can't get it for me, then I don't know if I should go through Eurobuyers or... what. I guess they would be my only option.

I've got the bluetooth phone and now I need the bluetooth kit!


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

cruztopless said:


> That's great news Josh! Those positive vibes are working already.


Glass half.....


----------



## dizuel (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok, so my dealer finally called and said that they are repairing the washer fliud reservoir, and get this...the car had no spare tire. Glad I didn't have a blow out. They estimate it will be put on the truck Thursday or Friday, but who knows? If there is something to this mileage/delivery time correlation, I should get it by mid-August.


----------



## Chaaaosss (Feb 9, 2003)

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD.

According to the Euro Delivery office, it got on a truck *today*.

Considering Cutter is an hour away from the VPC, it'll probably be there today.

I've got some crap to take care of so I won't be able to go there until Friday or Saturday (well, actually maybe Thursday if they have it prepped by then :eeps: ) but this is wonderful news.

He actually gave me that "hmm... you should check with your dealer" speech and I was afraid the next words out of his mouth would be something like "well, it's been sitting there for a bit..." but I know Franco would never do such a thing.


----------

